# I don't like men



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

I wanted to post a message but I can't. Not here. I need to talk but onky in PM. A woman only.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

I also prefer spaghetti for dinner.

But in all seriousness, if you want to talk, you can PM me if you want.

I'll probably not be able to give you any profound advice. But I can listen, try to understand.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Omg I can't even enjoy the humor. 

That's just it this evening. I keep to myself, annoy no one, not even really attractive or. Usually I just ignore or I have repartee, but I'm so exhausted and can't stop crying, and even hate myself for that. 

PM would.mean ugly things. Are women even just human beings?


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Dana Scully said:


> Omg I can't even enjoy the humor.
> 
> That's just it this evening. I keep to myself, annoy no one, not even really attractive or. Usually I just ignore or I have repartee, but I'm so exhausted and can't stop crying, and even hate myself for that.
> 
> PM would.mean ugly things. Are women even just human beings?


Yes we are. And we do human things. Like making stupid jokes when I don't know if you feel like it.

You have over 2000 posts. Do you have someone on this forum that you trust? You could try PMing them?

Feeling hurt, crying, and being distressed is not a disgrace. The only reason to get rid of it is because it feels bad, not because it annoys other people. Fuck those other people. Talk to someone. IRL or on here.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

I know. Not like me to ask for help this directly. But I'm learning. I trust one person, "Mulder", and he's in England and I can't call him. Yeah, he's a man. Restoring my faith in.men for life maybe. How stupid does that sound? 

Thanks for answering and helping. I need to get my brains back.


----------



## Xyte (Aug 4, 2015)

You can PM people on here?


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

I'm sorry, I fell asleep. Topic still open, but I'm more telaxed now.


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

What a cogitated and reasonable opinion.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Dana Scully said:


> I wanted to post a message but I can't. Not here. I need to talk but onky in PM. A woman only.


I'm one of those whom you don't like. I do believe there are those who believe as you do. Perhaps it is merited.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Maybe. 

Maybe I also was upset and didn't think it with that strength or extent.


----------



## Old Man Aragorn (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Good thing I'm just a boy.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

You can pm me if you like?


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Dana Scully said:


> I wanted to post a message but I can't.


I'm going to take what could be a dangerous step. I have to respect the wish for privacy. I've thought of creating such a thread (about that need) but haven't done so. Your thread indicates a separation of men and woman ... and refers to something publicly unknown and personal. My own reaction is curiosity (which may not be thought of as fair) as a request for PMs is perfectly legitimate. I guess it's just that I'm sensitive to the separation which is exactly what you are implying you feel. I feel naive about this. I won't post any more on this thread unless someone wants to go further along these lines.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

You are welcome to PM me too if you like. Don't know how helpful I can be but I'll try.


----------



## broken_line (Apr 23, 2016)

Well, it's 2016 so nobody really cares if you're a lesbian or not. :crazy:


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

Dana Scully said:


> I wanted to post a message but I can't. Not here. I need to talk but onky in PM. A woman only.


Welcome to feminism :tongue: jk.
You can PM me, just if you want.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

I guess we have a lot in common. I don't "like" men either.

Men and women are people, and unfortunately, there are bad people and there are good people. 

Please don't let a few men taint your entire view on them. We are all individuals.


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

@Dana Scully I'm not much of a hugger but...

* *


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

We're not all bad.


----------

